# hole in the wall



## stella_maris_74

Hi all!
I know that "holes in the wall" are usually what we call "sportelli Bancomat" in Italy.
But in the article I am translating they are meant to be (and I quote from the brief) 


> cool term for places with no name on the door or signage such as underground restaurants and bars



I can't came up with a suitable italian translation for that. I thought "(oscure) botteghe senza nome" but I'm not convinced.
 :-(
Anyone willing/able to help?

Thanks in advance,

dani


----------



## MünchnerFax

Dovessi descrivere un posto del genere, direi _uno scantinato_ - con un certo pessimismo riguardo la qualità dell'esercizio.


----------



## stella_maris_74

MünchnerFax said:


> Dovessi descrivere un posto del genere, direi _uno scantinato_ - con un certo pessimismo riguardo la qualità dell'esercizio.



Grazie MF, il guaio è che questi posti sono invece citati come "cool"...
Per questa ragione avevo scartato "oscure _bettole _senza nome" per la innegabile sfumatura negativa del termine.
Scantinati però mi piace, lo metto da parte. Vediamo cos'altro vien fuori.

Grazie! 

dani


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. Non ho capito se si parla di negozi o ristoranti... Nel primo caso il mio suggerimento è "*negozietti semi-nascosti*".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Mickele, la seconda che hai detto, ma il brief richiede di tenere il titolo sulle generali (tipo "locali, esercizi", ma nessuna delle due va bene) perché il fatto che si tratti di ristoranti e discoteche è spiegato più avanti nell'articolo.


----------



## Mickele

"*Localini seminascosti*"? Forse non è il massimo ma rende l'idea...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, dani. Ma 'senza insegna'?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Necsus,
"senza insegna" l'ho usato poi nel corpo dell'articolo:



> Ristoranti e night-club sotterranei, senza insegna e senza numeri di telefono spuntano come funghi in tutto il mondo.


Per il titolo mi serve qualcosa di analogo al tono dell'inglese, ovvero una cosa che incuriosisce senza spiegare: 



> charming holes in the wall


Per lo stesso motivo non posso usare "Localini seminascosti" perché "localino" dice già tutto e "seminascosto" non rende l'idea dello scantinato, dal luogo sotterraneo con accesso anonimo sul piano stradale.

Bella gatta da pelare, lo so... grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## domangelo

"Hole in the wall" is an old expression in English (much older than sportelli bancomat!) that means a place that you can physically enter that is very small. Punto e basta. It could be a bar, an apartment, or anything else, you must add the adjective on to that.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao dani,
sono d'accordo sul fatto che si tratti di piccoli locali (di vario genere) e senza pretese. 
Ma "cool" non si riferiva a "term"?
Raffa


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hi Domangelo, thanks for your contribution, but in my article the expression is used freely with a tongue-in-cheek connotation.

Ciao Raffa, non è detto né che siano "piccoli" (buchi, appunto) né che siano senza pretese. L'articolo li menziona in una serie di tendenze "in", invitando i lettori ad andare alla ricerca di questi posti in tutto il mondo.
Se poi vuoi sapere per quale motivo chi ha scritto l'articolo li trova tanto interessanti, è una domanda a cui nemmeno io so rispondere 

Cool è riferito all'espressione, sì, ma il senso va trasferito anche a questo tipo di locali (che infatti vengono definiti _charming_).

Penso che sceglierò la soluzione di MF:


> affascinanti scantinati senza nome


per l'occhiello e poi nel trafiletto che ne parla risolverò così:



> Scantinati senza nome
> In ogni parte del mondo è tutto un fiorire di ristoranti e night-club sotterranei, senza insegna e senza numeri di telefono: cercateli!


Fra parentesi, il trafiletto in versione originale dice:


> A hole in the wall
> Look for them! Under-ground clubs and restaurants with no name or telephone number are opening all round the world.


Che ne pensate?

grazie,

dani


----------



## raffavita

Quindi è nel senso positivo di "localini"?
Però tu dici che non sono necessariamente piccoli.
Dunque "scantinati" è la soluzione migliore.
Non so perché, però mi dà l'idea di una cosa intima.
Raffa


----------



## Memimao

scagno, alla genovese?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi dispiace ma _scagno_ non mi risulta che sia un'espressione in uso - per certo non in Liguria.


----------



## Necsus

Il DeMauro lo riporta, come regionale, ma con significato un po' diverso:
*scà*|*gno*
s.m. RE sett. 
1 sgabello, panchetta | seggio, scanno 
2 estens., banca, ufficio


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì sì, io intendevo in uso per indicare locali pubblici, come da oggetto.


----------



## erick

In different English speaking countries the expression "hole in the wall" means something different.  I want to ask an Italian equivalent of the _American_ expression. Specifically:

We speak of restaurants, bars, and clubs as a "hole in the wall" place if it is hidden, obscure, unknown, and has a hidden or unimpressive façade.  But they are sometimes very nice inside, and I want to explain this. 

La settimana scorsa ho trovato un bar bellissimo.  (Quando sono entrato mi sono detto "che figata")  E' proprio un "_hole in the wall_." Visto da fuori non sembra niente interessante.  E' un posto nascosto e sconosciuto.  Senza avere un amico che ti ci porta, non lo troveresti. 

Come potrei dire un posto "hole in the wall" in italiano?

(Ci sono altri significati di "hole in the wall," per esempio "bancomat" in inghilterra, ma vorrei evitare tutti gli altri e concentrare su quello che ho spiegato sopra).

Grazie mille!


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi,

I know the expression and I like it! "a hole in the wall" perfectly gives the idea you have described but I don't think we have something similar in Italian. I would suggest to simply use "buco", which in Italian conveys _almost_ the same meaning.
Ex.
That restaurant looked like a "buco" but once inside it was cozy and the food was excellent.
Quel ristorante sembrava un buco, ma una volta all'interno era accogliente e il cibo era ottimo.

Also:
It's really a buco, but the food is tasty!
E' davvero un buco (narrow, shabby decor etc) ma il cibo è appetitoso!

Ciao


----------



## erick

Grazie Lorena per la risposta veloce (quick reply?)!
"Buco" mi sembra la parola giusta.


----------



## milanoinnevata

Simile a "buco" nel senso descritto da Lorena: "bugigattolo". Anche in questo caso devi specificare che "è un bugigattolo, ma una volta entrati si scopre che è carino/accogliente..."


----------



## erick

Ahaha, bella parola!  Grazie innevata per il tuo prezioso suggerimento.


----------



## brian

But be careful: _buco_ by itself has a negative meaning, hence why you must include a _but_-clause: "E' un buco/bugigattolo, *ma* una volta entrati..." whereas _hole-in-the-wall_ is not negative, but in fact rather positive.

What I mean is, I can say _"Da Carlo" is a hole-in-the-wall pizzeria_, and this is clearly understood to be positive, even if I say nothing more! But if I say _La pizzeria "Da Carlo" è un buco_, without specifying further with "*ma*...", then it is negative.

So really _hole-in-the-wall_ and _buco_ are not so similar. I can't really think of a good translation off the top of my head at the moment...


----------



## Lorena1970

Brian, I agree. That's why I added "almost" in oblique in my post.
We don't have an expression that corresponds to "a hole in the wall" (I learned this idiom in S.Francisco...!), which implies the high quality of food not needing to add "but the food is excellent".
Ciao


----------



## brian

A bit closer to _buco_ would be _dive_ in English. A _dive bar_ or _dive restaurant_ has a real shabby, almost run-down decor, usually a bizarre clientele, often (but not always) bad food or bad drinks, but there's _something_ attractive about it, and you can't quite put your finger on it. Usually it's the entertaining atmosphere - you don't care that they only have cheap, crappy beer or that the pool tables have holes where there shouldn't be any... you go there because it's somehow fun.

A _hole-in-the-wall bar/restaurant_, on the other hand, actually has true merit regarding its food and/or drinks.


----------



## MünchnerFax

A shorter expression could be _un tesoro nascosto/una gemma nascosta_, which are a bit formal and not really colloquial though. You can rather find them in a press review than hear it from a friend.


----------



## prowlerxpla

You are right Brian, buco has a negative nuance, but in Italian you can add -etto  to the most of the words to gentle (volevo dire ingentilire) any word  so may be buchetto or buchetto carino has a more positive and gentle nuance


----------



## marcoinweb

brian said:


> But be careful: _buco_ by itself has a negative meaning, hence why you must include a _but_-clause: "E' un buco/bugigattolo, *ma* una volta entrati..." whereas _hole-in-the-wall_ is not negative, but in fact rather positive.
> 
> What I mean is, I can say _"Da Carlo" is a hole-in-the-wall pizzeria_, and this is clearly understood to be positive, even if I say nothing more! But if I say _La pizzeria "Da Carlo" è un buco_, without specifying further with "*ma*...", then it is negative.
> 
> So really _hole-in-the-wall_ and _buco_ are not so similar. I can't really think of a good translation off the top of my head at the moment...



I agree 100%.


----------



## prowlerxpla

Hy guys!!
yesterday talking with a friend about a restaurant he tells me:
"quel posto è una bomboniera" could it match wit hole in the wall??


----------



## smart_woman07

prowlerxpla said:


> Hy guys!!
> yesterday talking with a friend about a restaurant he tells me:
> "quel posto è una bomboniera" could it match wit hole in the wall??


 
Carina _bomboniera! _
O - per usare un'espressione francese - si potrebbe dire:
_quel ristorante é un vero bijoux._


----------



## titty_85

non ho mai sentito prima la parola "bomboniera" intesa con il significato di "hole in the wall". Potrebbe trattarsi di un'espressione tipicamente dialettale, che dà l'idea di qualcosa che una volta aperto si rivela buono/bello... però davvero, non l'ho mai sentito usare!

"Bugigattolo" ad ogni modo mi sembra appartenga ad un registro più letterario che familiare (siate sinceri, quanti di voi usano questa parola in una normale conversazione quotidiana?). Indubbiamente rende abbastanza l'idea anche se fa pensare più a qualcosa di estremamente piccolo, magari buio, sì però...boh mi hai messo in crisi, vedrò se mi viene in mente qualcosa...


----------



## prowlerxpla

titty_85 said:


> non ho mai sentito prima la parola "bomboniera" intesa con il significato di "hole in the wall". Potrebbe trattarsi di un'espressione tipicamente dialettale, che dà l'idea di qualcosa che una volta aperto si rivela buono/bello... però davvero, non l'ho mai sentito usare!


Non credo sia dialettale, forse più usato localmente, non lo sento spesso ma non era la prima volta per me. Più che qualcosa che una volta aperto si rivela buono/bello io lo assocerei a qualcosa di piccolo e bello come appunto sono le bomboniere.



titty_85 said:


> "Bugigattolo" ad ogni modo mi sembra appartenga ad un registro più letterario che familiare (siate sinceri, quanti di voi usano questa parola in una normale conversazione quotidiana?)tre volte nella vita. Indubbiamente rende abbastanza l'idea anche se fa pensare più a qualcosa di estremamente piccolo, magari buio, sì però...boh mi hai messo in crisi, vedrò se mi viene in mente qualcosa...


----------



## Pitufa86

"bomboniera" usually refers to a place which is both small and lovely...I live in Sicily and we sometimes use this term...


----------



## Sesshomarux

Closed enought there would be "_Bel Posticino_", better "_È Un Bel Localino_", but it isn't still perfect...


----------



## Juri

Qualche anno fa c'e' stato ad un angolo di Piazza Unita' a Trieste un bel bar che si chiamava "IL BUCO NEL MURO". In seguito e' diventato il ristorante di un albergo.


----------



## milanoinnevata

titty_85 said:


> "Bugigattolo" ad ogni modo mi sembra appartenga ad un registro più letterario che familiare (siate sinceri, quanti di voi usano questa parola in una normale conversazione quotidiana?).


Io! Altrimenti non l'avrei suggerito... dalle mie parti non è poi così raro.



smart_woman07 said:


> si potrebbe dire:
> _quel ristorante é un vero bijoux._


Concordo! Dà l'idea di una cosa piccola e ben fatta.


----------



## Sesshomarux

Beh, allora sottolineo le mie proposte. Le più azzeccate.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Amici, ho letto tutto questo thread molto attentamente.  Rimane un problema, e chiedo il vostro chiarimento.  (Parlo adesso di ristoranti, non di bancomat.)  In inglese, _hole-in-the-wall_ ha DUE significati molto diversi.  Un significato è negativo: con la vernice scrostata, ecc. (reso bene dalla parola inglese "_dive_").  Ma l'altro significato è completamente positivo: un posto sconosciuto ai turisti, con cibo autentico -- invece dei ristoranti conosciuti dai libri turistici, che serve cibo turistico che la gente del posto assolutamente non mangia. Questa distinzione è importantissima, perché voglio trovare una parola per questo ristorante che sia un complimento, non un insulto!  Posso dire, "È un bugigattolo," ma non mi sento molto confidente che sia un complimento.


----------



## barking fellows

Nicchia?


----------



## Necsus

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Questa distinzione è importantissima, perché voglio trovare una parola per questo ristorante che sia un complimento, non un insulto!


Ciao, L'Aura. Ma il contesto qual è?


----------



## Lorena1970

In USA mi portarono in a hole-in-the-wall nel distretto cinese di Frisco: piccolissimo, non pulitissimo, pareti un po' "oleose", arredamento alquanto casuale ma cibo eccezionale.
In italiano direi semplicemente "*è (proprio) un buco*"


----------



## anglomania1

Is hole in the wall AE?
I wouldn't understand it in Britain! I'd think they were taking me to get some money out of the bank!!
What exactly is it (can our American colleagues help out?) does it necessarily have to be underground? Are they always "cool" places? Are they usually dirty (greasy spoon)?
I can't think what you'd use in Italian - *scantinato* or *buco* seem to fit best.
A tough one


----------



## King Crimson

anglomania1 said:


> What exactly is it



I understand from L'Aura it has two dofferent meanings, one positive and one negative:



L'aura che tu respiri said:


> In inglese, _hole-in-the-wall_ ha DUE significati molto diversi. Un significato è negativo: con la vernice scrostata, ecc. (reso bene dalla parola inglese "_dive_"). Ma l'altro significato è completamente positivo



In both cases I would use one of the options already proposed, that is "buco" for the negative meaning and "localino" or "posticino" for the positive one.


----------



## Lorena1970

King Crimson said:


> In both cases I would use one of the options already proposed, that is "buco" for the negative meaning and "localino" or "posticino" for the positive one.



Not that sure.... "localino" or "posticino" recall the image of a nicely decorated place, generally out of touristic tracks, medium size and anyway charming, cozy and quiet and not necessarily unexpensive.
A "hole in the wall" is called like that because it is quite ugly as ambiance and decoration, no tablecloths and paper napkins, small in size so that you eat elbow-on-elbow with unknown people,generally not that quiet and cozy, but serves unbelievably well made and tasty food you would never expect looking at it from outdoor at incredibly convenient prices.
Both in Bologna and in Florence (and other parts of Italy given that it happened to me to mention this kind of place to people from various Italian areas) we understand it as "*buco*", which when referred to food places implies exactly what I described.


----------

